# Delonghi Pasta Maker Italia Classic 700



## kaysla (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi everyone, great site!

I was hoping someone could help. I need instructions for a delonghi Italia Classic 700 Pasta Maker. A friend gave me hers with no instructions. I have tried a few times to make pasta in it, thinking 'how hard can it be?' but the results were terrible. I can't get the right consistency.

Thanks in advance.
Kaysla


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

On the De'Longhi website, there's a .pdf of the manual for their MX700 Pasta Maker, which is likely to be substantially the same as your Classic 700, if not the same.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Here's the location.


----------



## kaysla (Dec 7, 2006)

Thank you very much to both of you. I have now downloaded the instructions and (fingers crossed) will be able to make pasta:chef: .
Many Thanks again.

Merry Christmas & Happy New Year,
Kaysla


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I don't know if this will help, but I bought a manual pasta machine some years ago and the dough was impossible to work with. I found out later that I didn't let the dough rest. I used all-purpose flour and I guess resting would have helped.


----------



## saraskitchen (Dec 28, 2006)

Does anyone have recommendations for a pasta maker? They had an imperia brand motorized pasta maker at Sur La Table that caught my eye, the main reason was that it was small. But other than that, I'm not sure what I should be looking for.


----------



## nikialice (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi my dear friend 
I have a 700 on the way I just got is yours a mx700 or just 700 I will upload the manual for you hope it helps I am looking for anyone who know anything about the 700 or mx 700


----------



## nikialice (Feb 23, 2015)

I have a Simac pastamatic 700 I called delonghi they said they never made model 700 only mx700 . Can anyone help me with this It said Simac pastamatic 700 I called them 4 times and all 4 times I was told they never made a 700 but the mx700 was made in the 80,s and they will email you a manual for it I can not get anyone to help me on the bottom it says 2.5A 270 watt / 60 hertz 120 volt I was told it can not be used in us I am going nuts I though we can use 120v 
Please please can some one help I will post a picture of it in a bit it also has 20 brass dies


----------



## nikialice (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi it is a 700 but I was told company never made a 700 only a mx700 not sure what is going on but my pasta maker is a Simac pastamatic 700 not mx 7000 it has no mx in front of the 700 delonghi said they never made a 700 only a mx700 that was made in the 80 ,s so where did this come from??? Can anyone help ? Did anyone ever see a 700 model ??? With out the Xm ???


----------



## nikialice (Feb 23, 2015)

​Hi 
You are in luck I have the 700 do you believe I called the company I was told that the xm700 or mx 700 was made in the 80,s and that was the only one they mad they said they never made the 700 I send a picture and was told it's not there's lol. Well then I'm nuts because there name is on ot my pasta maker says on it si as pastamatic 700 I have the manual on the way I will send you a copy if you like or post it what I do not understand is how delonghi said they never made a 700 model They said they only made the mx700 I even send them a picture and model # still they say no but one man said if it is there's it was made in the 70,s and they wound not have any info on it . What a joke . Also they no longer make pasta makers


----------



## nikialice (Feb 23, 2015)

I think I will have the Manuel today i rill Piet it and I can send you a copy this 700 model is not like the other pasta makers so if not by the book it comes with your pasta will not come out right .


----------



## nikialice (Feb 23, 2015)

hi 
They all are good as long as it is s.s but you can not wet them I would look on amazon they have the best price for everything I get all my backing items on Amazon I saw a few for under $40 and a motor for $41 not bad if you like a hand crank I am now looking at a meglio pro for $24.00 they have a norpro for $31.00 and cucina pro imperia fir $64 . Please do not by on eBay or any used pasta hand cranked I just trashed 2 pasta makers I asked sellers if the pasta makers had any rust no both said no the pictures that was posted to show them was not what was send to me both had so much rust I could not use them the pasta makers that are stainless steel can not be wet or washed they will rust I wasted my money all my fault a lesson well learned so please be careful I would have been better off buying new


----------

